# my horise life



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

so this morning was cold...very cold...
i woke up to -23 , yippy!
so i get dressed and have a quick bite to eat and head to the barn...
all the buckets were frozen, so after the horses got there breakfast we lugged out a big bucket of hot water and poured it in to all the buckets, and let them sit then took them out side to bang the ice out of them, 
yes every 14 of 'em. i found out it is a lot easyer to pick out frozen horse poop then the soft kind...lol, i kept going over to keva and gave her a couple of treats, she looked like a big stuffed horse, all fuzzy with her winter coat. i found out that she is very good at untieing knots with her teeth, she got out a couple of nights ago and went to visted the other horses :lol: that girl has to much free time ! anyway, we finished up bedding, watering and haying, they all stayed in. i feel really cheesed off because the weather has made it impossible to work with keva and we need all the riding time we can get before show season, we need to work on some of everything. but since the weather has been below freezing the last couple of weeks, keva has had a long work free break.
so when we were done we head in side to get warm and to wait for my ride home. i was looking at the weather channel and found out that with the wind chill it was -30! the wind was blowing really hard and snow was every where...i didn't get to brush off keva but who could blame me for not wanting to stay out there in -30? i will tomorrow if the weather is warmer. so i can't wait for nice weather for the ring to thaw out so we can get to work. as for now i'm fine sitting by the fire. i'll write soon! 
- Emily jan 27, 07


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

so i went to the barn this morning...thank god it was warmer...
we put the horses out, they loved it, they'd been in since friday night when they came in, since it was -30 yesterday they stayed in, they were not happy with us...
anyway we cleaned out the stalls, some water buckets weren't frozen, and bedded. i took keva in for a good brushing..i had treats in my pocket so she wouldn't keep still, she wanted the treat.... :roll: she still looks like a big stuffed teddy...lol...
jan 28,07


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

wow -30 I feel so sorry for you!!

But its cold here to, and i feel bad for not working jet, but i hate cold weather and the wind blows right through me~!

I hope it gets warmer her it has been around 20 during the day, and i hate to work when its that cold! But we need work before show season too!

Where is all the warm weather?

Jesse


----------

